# How important are "Step Codes" in the CPU?



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm teaching myself the in's and out's of CPU's and need to ask can I use any step code in the CPU.

What I have is a CPU that is 500mhz/256/100 and the specs say the largest is 700mhz/256/100 but the guy I'm getting it from says the step code is blah blah blah, do I need to listen to that? this is a junker I'm playing with to teach myself?

Please any feed back is all ways great, thank you, Joe


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Normally the step code is a factor when running a Multi-processor system. All CPUs must be the same stepping.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

So does that mean if I replace my existing CPU with another CPU that has a different Step code the only thing that will not work is the multi function option? 

So if I'm guessing correct then my next question is how much of the computer will be affected? 

The only thing I'm concerned about is I just want it to work. and I don't care about the multi-function, or should I?

Its just a junk pile I need to have running as a 3rd PC.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If this is a single processor computer, you will not have a problem.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> If this is a single processor computer, you will not have a problem.



Cool, I'll take a look at it again to see what it is, thank you very much.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ joeeye
Step codes in the world of overclocking can be important too. Step codes are like minor product revisions, so generally the newer the step code, then newer the improvements. Most CPUs benefit from production revisions and improvements that improve overclockability. Step codes usually start at A0 and go to B0, C0 etc.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

please said:


> @ joeeye
> Step codes in the world of overclocking can be important too. Step codes are like minor product revisions, so generally the newer the step code, then newer the improvements. Most CPUs benefit from production revisions and improvements that improve overclockability. Step codes usually start at A0 and go to B0, C0 etc.


Yeah, thanks!, I was looking at many of the CPU's that I'll be using to see that there were so many of them and there was not two of them with the same "step code" that has to be a hard find when looking for used.

I noticed with the CPU's I was looking at were reading step codes in the area of SL3_ _, SL4_ _, SL5_ _, and the last two digits were all ways different letters/numbers. 

So I was thinking that since I found out the CPU I'm replacing starts with SL3, it would be easy to find another one to replace it that starts with SL3. if I didn't match the last two I wonder if that would still work?

From what I've learned I don't need them to match which is good news. :sayyes: 

best wishes, Joe


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> If this is a single processor computer, you will not have a problem.


thank you, that is just the answer I was looking for :sayyes:


----------

